# صورة الشهيد مينا دانيال فى مترو الانفاق



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*صورة الشهيد مينا دانيال فى مترو الانفاق








منقول*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*صورة مجمعة لشهداء ماسبيرو *

*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*تصميم جديد فيه صور شهداء ماسبيرو *


*

*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*



​*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*صور جديده للشهيد مايكل مسعد احد شهداء ماسبيرو

**
























*​


----------



## rania79 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا ينيح اروحهم
ميرسى ليك


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ربنا ينيح اروحهم
> ميرسى ليك


آمين
 شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أكتوبر 2011)

صورهم توجع القلب
لكن مع الرب يسوع ذالك افضل
ربنا ينيح ارواحهم ويصبر اهلهم 
ميرسي ليك استاذنا الغالي


----------



## كرستينا كركر (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يسندنا بصلاتهم​​* *ربنا يباركك استاذى النهيسى​​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صورهم توجع القلب
> لكن مع الرب يسوع ذالك افضل
> ربنا ينيح ارواحهم ويصبر اهلهم
> ميرسي ليك استاذنا الغالي


آمين
شكرا جدا الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *ربنا يسندنا بصلاتهم​​* *ربنا يباركك استاذى النهيسى​​*


آمين آمين
شكرا جدا
 الرب يباركك​


----------



## free20 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا ينيح روحهم " مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا"
شكرا اخى النهيسى ربنا يبارك خدمتك
*​


----------

